# Lady's Summer



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Last night on the couch, not wanting to go to bed.



















Lady running through a field....boy o boy she had fun ( this was a pre scalping photo)










Lady on the day of her scalping









Keeping mum company when she wasn't feeling well










That is Lady's back yard before.....










Lady's back yard after!!!! man that was hard work....and lady was no help at all lol!

Hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Loving Lady's bum pic hanging of the decking 

Great yard for Lady ... Lady helped by just being there Amanda, Everything you do, you do it for her xx


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Cute pics! Her hair is growing back fast, isn't it? Chloe's is growing slowly but we did have to get her eye area trimmed so we could see her eyes again. Chloe is no help at yard work either. Eats things she shouldn't and barks at the lawnmower(and the neighbours' lawnmowers).


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

She's a busy girl this summer. I like the way she's sleeping with you when you're not well.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhh she is lovely. Is this your new house? You did a good job on the field! xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes this is our new house....the people before us didn't take care of anything so we have put alot of blood and sweat into it but it is awesome now


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Lovely pics, your yard looks fab, well done! xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lady was obviously supervising Amanda just to make sure you did it right... looks like alot of hard work, good job. Yeh I love the "ladylike" shot of her behind in the air lol x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Lovely pics Amanda


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks like you are doing a great job on the house and Lady is doing fab job supervising! My kind of gal


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahah thanks Yes she does supervise quite well


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

So that's Lady groomed and the grass 'groomed' - all nice and tidy for a long, hot summer


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

embee said:


> So that's Lady groomed and the grass 'groomed' - all nice and tidy for a long, hot summer


hahahhah yes both are well and groomed! hahaha


----------

